# Sold Post Raffle discount on DIP DKS-65



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

All the hype and comments from the recent DIP raffle has prompted us to discount this ONE grinder which was used by David to write an impartial review few weeks ago.

The exact same grinder we are discounting *40% off* £378.99 + VAT

coming to *£227.39 + VAT*

If anyone is interested PM us, first come first serve basis.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Absolute bargain, you have to do the basics on here first before gojng to PM


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'd like this please


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice offer Omega. Well done np123. Early bird and all that.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow. That is a good price. Serious grinder for the price of a Mignon.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

np123 its all yours @£227.39 + VAT

Just to recap - its the very same grinder used for the review by David. Will have grounds of coffee etc but we will do our best to totally clean it for you!



coffeechap said:


> Absolute bargain, you have to do the basics on here first before gojng to PM


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. Don't worry about cleaning, a few coffee grounds never hurt anyone. I'll send you a PM


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Top discount - thanks Coffee Omega!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh nice offer coffee omega, hope you enjoy np123


----------

